# Raw diet's version of a bland diet?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone
my dog has been sick lately and she has to have a bland diet for a week or more right now i am feeding cooked chicken and rice because that's what the vet recommended. I was wondering if the raw diet has a version of the bland diet for upset stomachs? maybe just chicken breast ?
Any advice is very appreciated 
thank you


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thta's what I would do - just chicken. Depends on what the problem was, obviously, but if it were me, I would do just chicken - probably still some bone in, again depending on what was wrong.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I will feed boneless/skinless chicken for an upset tummy. And mine have been on raw for awhile, so I will also add some tripe to help soothe digestive issues.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah ok i will do raw chicken breast from now... until she feels better


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I would think chicken backs. Get the bone as a binder.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd probably do skinless backs or quarters.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, like the others have said, boneless, skinless and organless backs or quarters. That is really bland, which is why raw diets get started on chicken only at first.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken is pretty gentle nutrition wise...

but what's wrong? i think that would decide me on what to feed.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

backs and quarters are unavailable where i live so i am feeding chicken breast skinless/boneless 
She is vomiting a few times a day (yellow vomit and some with food in it) and has diarrhea for 5 days.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Has she been checked for worms, giardia or coccidia? These can be common this time of the year and are easily treatable. I would also fast my guys and give only homemade bone broth or liver broth for 24 hours and pedilayte - maybe some slippery elm or plain aloe vera juice. The go to boneless skinless chicken. If her size is an issue maybe you can feed her and ounce of so of chicken. JMHO


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

No she hasn't :/ on the day i went to the vet i was supposed to get her stool sample but she did not poop so i couldn't but on saturday i am going to the vet and if she is not better by then i am going to give her stool sample (but i hope she is better by saturday ! i am so worried ((( )


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Vomiting and diarrhea sounds like a bug either literally or virus/bacteria kind. I wouldn't wait too long unless you wanted to try some other remedies. You can PM me so I can get more info from you.


----------

